# Oh the budget cuts...



## Redbaron4850 (Mar 13, 2013)

Recently, I was informed by my section sgt that all Federal Tuition Assistance was being cut.

It seems the Air Force is following suite as well
Air Force joins Army, Marines in cutting tuition assistance - Air Force - Stripes

Being one of the young Americans who joined the military and saw the free schooling as the biggest bonus, I am pretty upset with this and was just wondering what some of your thoughts on the issue was.

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/reinstate-military-tuition-assistance-ta-and-block-armed-service-branches-any-further-suspension-ta/kSyVdySm
There's the petition to reinstate the FTA. Over 100,000 signatures in less than two weeks.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I heard about it and think its criminal. If it was part of your sign up package they should honor it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Our govt supposedly had a 2.2% reduction in spending. The idea this would lead to the 100% elimination of anything
is political and it should be noted as such. My wife filled out a form online at Social Security last week for a report on 
what she can expect in the future, and the email reply she got was that due to cut backs they don't mail out such 
reports anymore. 

A 2% across the board reduction in federal employees pay (non military) probably would have balanced this 
"draconian" cut and not a single service would need to be reduced. Its high time government employees (my wife
is one) realize the same pain the rest of this nation is suffering.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The kids in Stanaland are getting free tution though


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it is an outrage. Many recruits join the military just so they can afford to go to college.

What this Country is doing to active duty and honorably discharged veterans is just appalling.

Every Christmas we have a motorcycle rally and ride to give gifts to our veterans in our local Veteran's Administration hospital.

I go inside and visit with the vets. I bring fleece thermal watch caps every year. The stories they tell me really trouble my mind.

But the vets love when people come visit (well, most of them do).


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If it was in the contract you signed when you enlisted then you can fight it as a breach of contract and win.
Before you do that check with the schools and see if there is State aid for vets too. Look into the grants not the loans for help with tuition.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The joke on all of us was, even with the cuts the amount they are spending this year increased!!!

The cuts didn't even get all of the planned (base line budgeting) increases.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Whaddya wanna bet they aren't touching T/A for Federal Employees. Not an ideal alternative, but you can check into whether or not you can use your GI Bill if you have an opportunity to attend class while still on active duty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

make it hurt. he said.
The small reductions that are required could be cut with simple budgeting.
The IRS spent 60K making a silly useless Star track video, things like that
200 million to a battery project that has not made one battery yet and likely never will.
500,000 dollars in fraud in one store with debit cards for families in need. 
Now don't go saying I want to not feed people that need it.
That went to discounted cash pay outs,smokes and other not allowed uses. AKA drugs.
Sex change operation for people on prison ect.
We could fix this with out much effort. But the President said make it hurt.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> make it hurt. he said.
> The small reductions that are required could be cut with simple budgeting.
> The IRS spent 60K making a silly useless Star track video, things like that
> 200 million to a battery project that has not made one battery yet and likely never will.
> ...


Do not forget the $1,000,000+ that Biden spent on hotel rooms for 2 nights in London and Paris last weekend.

As an aside, I hope he left his wife Jill at home. It would not do much good for our NATO allies if she was out on the balcony shootin' the place up with her 12 gauge!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

According to a news account, the mint struck millions of the new presidential $1 coins, but nobody wants them. Now they spend millions to store them securely because the are after all "money".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> Do not forget the $1,000,000+ that Biden spent on hotel rooms for 2 nights in London and Paris last weekend.
> 
> As an aside, I hope he left his wife Jill at home. It would not do much good for our NATO allies if she was out on the balcony shootin' the place up with her 12 gauge!


 Yea , I did not want to thinking about what it cost for Obama to play Golf with Tiger, and the list goes on.
With all Tigers cash he should have paid for the trip.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems bizarre that The Colorado Army National Guard is no longer able to afford ammo to train with, yet The DHS is stockpiling ammo for themselves? :| Strange days, I tell ya...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The Fark Knight said:


> It seems bizarre that The Colorado Army National Guard is no longer able to afford ammo to train with, yet The DHS is stockpiling ammo for themselves? :| Strange days, I tell ya...


The DHS hasn't taken delivery of ammo but put in requests for ammo over the next five years. I wouldn't put it past this administration to clog the system with ammo orders to slow the ammo to the public.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

We can debate this forever. All we can really do is plan for the worst and hope for the best.

_Distrust and caution are the parents of security. Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

God, I hope 3 years and 9 months goes fast.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> God, I hope 3 years and 9 months goes fast.


Not likely... Since he seems to be patterning himself pretty much exactly after FDR, I expect by this time next year, we will be into another significant recession. (Like we ever left the last one?)


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Not likely... Since he seems to be patterning himself pretty much exactly after FDR, I expect by this time next year, we will be into another significant recession. (Like we ever left the last one?)


Recovery my ass, if it wasn't for the trillions of overspending and zero interest rates we would be in a depression

Alternate Unemployment Charts

Unemployment is about 24%


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> God, I hope 3 years and 9 months goes fast.


By the time His Highness, Barack HUSSIEN Obama is through with the current term, look for Machiavellian shenannigans to get him another term. And another term.
The 2012 presidential election was America's last chance. The Great Experiment is over. And the POS that is POTUS is running this country right into the ground. Which is the goal of his puppet-masters.
Oh, and for what this country is spending to constantly fly Obama and his minions around the country, a lot of good programs could be financed. Has he spent 7 days in a row in Washington since being elected the first time?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

These are strange times that we are living in and that is putting it lightly. I have been thru several tough times with the government and the budget. The first was with Carter and I remember as a young child, people fighting each other at the gas pumps over the last of the gas. I remember our 1974 LTD Country Squire station wagon with the wood siding being pushed to the pump by several men vying for my moms attention because she ran out of gas before getting to the station. I was young scared teenager entering the service and I remember the changes that happened after Clinton took over. I remember not getting paid for over a month of Clinton and no budget. Here once again with a Democratic president we are again in economic trouble. The taxes on my medical insurance has increased over 40% but every American has a right to health insurance. I have never seem times like these and I can't say what is going to happen and I can't deny that the next election have not happen and a power grab will happen with Obama and his minions.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can't lay the blame on one party - both parties have been doing their share of over-spending and swinging to the left.
Both parties have violated our rights and keep trying to restrict our freedoms and rights more. The only one of our rights enumerated in the bill of rights that hasn't been violated is the third amendment. Each of the others have been violated by both parties. It is time for a new party to become the first party. The only one that believes in the constitution is the Libertarian Party. Right now its in third place but it should be in first.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Whaddya wanna bet they aren't touching T/A for Federal Employees. Not an ideal alternative, but you can check into whether or not you can use your GI Bill if you have an opportunity to attend class while still on active duty.


We lost this program years ago for federal employees.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd pay to see her pop off both barrels at once.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You can't lay the blame on one party - both parties have been doing their share of over-spending and swinging to the left.
> Both parties have violated our rights and keep trying to restrict our freedoms and rights more. The only one of our rights enumerated in the bill of rights that hasn't been violated is the third amendment. Each of the others have been violated by both parties. It is time for a new party to become the first party. The only one that believes in the constitution is the Libertarian Party. Right now its in third place but it should be in first.


I agree with you 100% about the Demicans and Republicrats, but I just cannot bring myself fully into the Libertarian camp either. For the last 15+ years, the two most prominent planks on their platform have been legalize drugs and legalize prostitution. Our country is facing a lot of really serious problems in the coming years and I just cannot see how having more hookers and drug dealers running around is going to solve them.

Plus, we had a libertarian Governor in our state a while back, Jesse Ventura, and he did not do a very good job. He campaigned on the Constitution and sounded really good, but once he got in office he turned out to be just another big government progressive. For example, he centralized school funding for all public schools at the state level rather than allowing local control. He also chose to stand against the 2nd Amendment and kept Minnesota a "may issue" state for concealed carry. (We did get that fixed about 10 years ago, so we are now a "shall issue" state.)

In short, I have become convinced that any politician that wants his job, should NEVER be allowed to have it!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Why is it that our wonderful altruistic politicians (federal or state governments) manage to get so rich in so short of a time? They get free everything. I'd be willing to bet they even steal toilet paper out of the johns to take home with them.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

My kids go to school under the WAR ORPHANS ACT....5 years paid tuition and expenses. They havent cut that yet...so far...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> I agree with you 100% about the Demicans and Republicrats, but I just cannot bring myself fully into the Libertarian camp either. For the last 15+ years, the two most prominent planks on their platform have been legalize drugs and legalize prostitution. Our country is facing a lot of really serious problems in the coming years and I just cannot see how having more hookers and drug dealers running around is going to solve them.
> 
> Plus, we had a libertarian Governor in our state a while back, Jesse Ventura, and he did not do a very good job. He campaigned on the Constitution and sounded really good, but once he got in office he turned out to be just another big government progressive. For example, he centralized school funding for all public schools at the state level rather than allowing local control. He also chose to stand against the 2nd Amendment and kept Minnesota a "may issue" state for concealed carry. (We did get that fixed about 10 years ago, so we are now a "shall issue" state.)
> 
> In short, I have become convinced that any politician that wants his job, should NEVER be allowed to have it!


Minnesota really lost it when they elected Al Frankin! Well I guess he is good enough, smart enough, and gosh darn it people like him!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I heard on the news this morning that our wondful president is going to help teach Americans how to budget. I nearly choked on my coffee and had it come up thru my nose.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Minnesota really lost it when they elected Al Frankin! Well I guess he is good enough, smart enough, and gosh darn it people like him!


We lost it well before Al Franken ever came on the scene. We have been a laughing stock for my entire life.


----------

